# When is the next Dudley MA date?



## bike (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 28, 2018)

From what I hear nothing till spring time the February show has been postponed due to some damage inside the mill building.


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr.RED said:


> From what I hear nothing till spring time the February show has been postponed due to some damage inside the mill building.




That sucks! I was looking forward to a mid March show, but I guess I'll have to wait for the spring one. Always a great meet.


----------



## Barto (Jan 29, 2018)

Dag - bummed.....


----------



## Spiros (Mar 1, 2018)

I read somewhere online that the Building closed down permanently due to water damage from frozen pipes. I dont believe will be another one there anytime sone unless is outside.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 1, 2018)

http://www.telegram.com/news/20180124/dudley-flea-market-closed-for-good

Yup,, that sucks for  Mike .. Bummer


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2018)

Mike will find something new


----------



## mike j (Mar 1, 2018)

I think that he's been working on another place nearby. Would love to see this show continue.


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2018)

I talked to Mike about this a few weeks ago. He will do one as soon as he has his new place all set. He just needs some time.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 2, 2018)

Total drag for sure. Hope something come's together soon for Mike.


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> Total drag for sure. Hope something come's together soon for Mike.




He will be fine. Just needs a little time. Looking forward to swap meets at his new place.


----------



## highship (Mar 2, 2018)

hope mikes collection is ok...


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2018)

highship said:


> hope mikes collection is ok...




Mike's stuff is fine.


----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2018)

How do you move a collection like Mike's?  He has like 30 guitars and about a billion cowboy boots!  His rooms have rooms for crying out loud.  Never saw his car collection but he for sure has a gaggle of bikes!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2018)

Barto said:


> How do you move a collection like Mike's?  He has like 30 guitars and about a billion cowboy boots!  His rooms have rooms for crying out loud.  Never saw his car collection but he for sure has a gaggle of bikes!!!




You could stop by and give him a hand. It is a big move, and he is looking for help.


----------



## Barto (Mar 13, 2018)

Hmmmm, that's not a bad Idea...just over an hr away....  So, what's the deal, how do I get in touch with him to offer up some nelp?


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2018)

Barto said:


> How do you move a collection like Mike's?  He has like 30 guitars and about a billion cowboy boots!  His rooms have rooms for crying out loud.  Never saw his car collection but he for sure has a gaggle of bikes!!!




You could stop by and give him a hand. It is a big move, and h


Barto said:


> Hmmmm, that's not a bad Idea...just over an hr away....  So, what's the deal, how do I get in touch with him to offer up some nelp?




PM him on facebook.


----------



## Barto (Mar 13, 2018)

Not a face book user but will ask thru his website.... thanks

He gave me and my friends the grand tour one day, he's quite the host and quite the collector!  Not to mention he's been hosting the swap - pretty cool!

Bart


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 14, 2018)

Mike is good guy and fact he will continue to have his bike shows in a new location is awesome. If anyone has been going to the Dudley shows as long as I have we all knew it was a matter of time before that building was gonna start falling apart. The indoor Dudley shows I always dreaded setting up because getting into the hall where the show was a pain in  the ass with all your bikes, tables and parts. The flea market aspect of that building was just depressing who wants to buy out of date products that stores cant sell. As for future shows I hope he has more bathrooms that work and maybe a food vendor that would make the shows more enjoyable. I've been floating the idea of hosting my own bike show in my area and I am just thinking as a customer what I would like to see a bike show offer. I wish bike shows around here would gear more towards the public instead of just dealer on dealer action. I apologize if I am coming off as being negative I just want to see all the bike shows in MA to thrive on.


----------



## dfa242 (May 28, 2018)

Mike called this morning to say he's scheduling the next Dudley show for Sunday July 8th, outside in the back parking lot.  It'll be the last one at the old location.


----------



## catfish (May 28, 2018)

dfa242 said:


> Mike called this morning to say he's scheduling the next Dudley show for Sunday July 8th, outside in the back parking lot.  It'll be the last one at the old location.




Great news!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 30, 2018)

Glad to hear he is going to continue. He is a cool guy who has done a lot to encourage the hobby. Look at me, started the Wethersfield show after going to his and loving it (not to compete but to emulate the same vibe once a year near me)... Glad I can go to the next one in July after Wethersfield June 10th.


----------

